# ZoomGroom works on Samoyed?



## liarw (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm from Brazil and I've never seen this brush here, but I have a friend in US and I'm thinking on buying it. The thing is I'm getting a Samoyed and Kuvasz and I'd like to know if this brush would work well on them. 
Thanks =]


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I think it would! They are both thick, double coated breeds right? I would expect clouds of hair with the zoom groom.
If anything, it would give them a nice massage!


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Actually, I'd be concerned about the rubber grabbing that long, think hair, and pulling. That would make it uncomfortable, or even painful for the dog. For my guys, I use a rake, a Greyhound comb, and a pin brush.


----------



## liarw (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah that's actually what I was concerned about, but my idea was to use it on the dogs and then use the furminator brush... I could be wrong but I guess it would be nice to use a brush before the furminator to untangle the fur and make it easier for the furminator to go thru the fur since they have a lot of it ....right? Of course it could be another brush besides the zoom groom is just that the dogs seems to enjoy it so much...


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

A Zoom Groom will not detangle. It's designed to be a shedding tool, and a bathing brush. I also would not use a Furminator type on a longer coat. It is nothing more than a clipper blade on a handle. Thus, it will cut hair, rather than simply removing dead coat. You will end up with a moth-eaten look.


----------



## liarw (Sep 25, 2012)

Just found out I already have a greyhound comb =P used to use it on my yorkshire ;D


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

a zoom groom will only benifit them in a bath to massage shampoo in. I wouldnt recomend it for anything else, also do not use a furminator. it will do nothing one those breeds. a slicker, undercoat rake and comb is the essentials.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I have one, it works alright on my medium coated border collie and is useless on my sheltie. I would think it would be useless on Samoyed too as it doesn't seem to get past the top coat down to the undercoat at all. I also don't use a furminator, I feel like it breaks the hair. The only thing I use is a regular old undercoat rake, works best. I will have to try the zoom groom in the bath though, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I use a slicker, a poodle comb and a Mars Coat King on my Golden Retriever. I also use these tools at work, just be careful when using the coat king, it can actually "bald" the dog out.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

Tankstar said:


> a zoom groom will only benifit them in a bath to massage shampoo in. I wouldnt recomend it for anything else, also do not use a furminator. it will do nothing one those breeds. a slicker, undercoat rake and comb is the essentials.


I find that it works very well when you are using the Furmantor shampoo and conditioner because you have to work them into the coat for at least 5 minutes, so it can cut that time down a little bit.


----------

